# Girly Green eyes with Snobby pink lips: 1st tutorial (super pic heavy)



## pinki3 (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi. Please excuse the butterfly clip on my head and my dorkiness. This is my very first tutorial. Don't judge too hard! Enjoy! Thanks to my friend LuLu for helping me take the pictures. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Here is all the stuff I used:
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0390.jpg
Face:
Everyday Minerals Foundation in Original Glo Fairly Light
BE multi tasking minerals in Well Rested
MAC MSF in Porcelain Pink
Nars blush in Desire

Eyes:
E.L.F shimmering facial whip in pink lemonade

Shu Uemura eye shadow in White color as highlighter
MAC pigment in violet & azreal blue
MAC mineralized shadow in interview purple-x
MAC fluidline in blitz&glitz
Too Faced eyeshadow in steel magnolias
NYX eyeliner in white
Tony & Tina herbal glitter pencil in black/silver
Clinique High Impact Mascara
Adhesive Glue for eyelashes
Korean brand falsies
Japanese eyebrow pencil

Lips:
Tess strawberry healing lipgloss
W&W lipliner in fuschia
MAC lipstick in Snob

Brushes (all MAC unless otherwise noted):
187, 150, 225, 224, 168SE, 219SE, 252SE, 231, 266, 242, 239, 213, & BE flawless Face brush

Before Makeup (please don't laugh):





Apply BE concealer with 242 brush to cover circles & imperfections.





Buff in mineral foundation with 180 buffer brush. Blend.





Tightline upper waterline with 266 brush & fluidline.





Apply 2 coats of mascara to top lashes.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0358.jpg

Prime eyelids with E.L.F facial whip using 252 brush.

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0360.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0361.jpg

Apply Shu eyeshadow wet as highlighter on brow bone with 239 brush.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0362.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0363.jpg

Use 224 brush to apply pink from steel magnolias to inner corners of eyelids.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...CIMG0364-1.jpg

Apply green using 224 brush to center of eyelid. 
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0365.jpg

Apply purplex eyeshadow using 219se brush drawing a outer V shape.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0366.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0367.jpg

Apply violent pigment over the Vshape using 239 brush.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0368.jpg

Using 225 brush, dip it into azreal blue pigment and use it to blend all the shadows together.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0370.jpg

Fill in Eyebrows and apply false lashes.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0372.jpg

Line bottom waterline with NYX white pencil.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0374.jpg

Line outer bottom corner of eye with tony&tina liner and smudge with smudger.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0375.jpg

Using 168 blush brush, apply NARS desire blush to cheekbones.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0376.jpg
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0377.jpg

Using 187 brush, apply MSF to blend blush and highlight forehead.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0378.jpg

Use tess lipgloss as primer.
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0379.jpg

Line lips and apply Snob lipstick.

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0380.jpg

And DONE!!!! Thank you for looking at my very first tutorial. Have a nice day! 
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0388.jpg
http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z...s/CIMG0387.jpg


----------



## macface (Jul 8, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 8, 2007)

I love the green with the pink and the purple. Great color combo.

And the clip is sweet


----------



## missli422 (Jul 8, 2007)

GOOD JOB....i love you e/s color choices...and your hair is hekka pretty...which stylist did it for you? it looks expensive hehehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....keep up the good work...i am looking forward to your next tutorial!


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 8, 2007)

love it. Thank you for  the effort of creating the tut!


----------



## milamonster (Jul 8, 2007)

looks great
good job!


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 8, 2007)

omg you are so cute! =D i love the final look, thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2007)

really pretty look ! 
thanks!


----------



## baskootah (Jul 8, 2007)

you are so pretty thats why the make up is look nice on u


----------



## nunu (Jul 8, 2007)

that was a great tut!!!!!  thank u!


----------



## ~Valerie~ (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG you are gorgeous even without makeup!  Love the tut, I'm going to have to try this - thanks!


----------



## user79 (Jul 8, 2007)

pinki3 -

While I appreciate you taking the time to do this tutorial, please familiarize yourself with Specktra's maximum image size guidelines:

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51042

If you want the images posted directly into the thread, please resize them. Otherwise, keep them as links, or make use of the thumbnails option on Photobucket.

Thanks.


----------



## doniad101 (Jul 8, 2007)

Awesome job! You are too cute! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## breathless (Jul 8, 2007)

great tutorial! i believe you should make more? yes!! i love your work!


----------



## pinki3 (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks everyone


----------



## Mangoblute (Jul 8, 2007)

I love this tut! Great job!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jul 11, 2007)

great job!! you look SUPER cute! please keep 'em coming!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 12, 2007)

Those colors look fab on you!


----------



## mzreyes (Jul 12, 2007)

OMG!!!! I loooooooooovee this look!! Now I wanna get snob l/s!!! Thanks for this tut!!


----------



## Rainbow83 (Jul 16, 2007)

six much good one!!


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

i love your hair! great job.


----------



## BellaGemma (Aug 4, 2007)

You are so cute!  I love this look and you look so pretty without makeup too!  I'm jealous!


----------



## KAIA (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for the Tutorial.. i have to buy SNOB it looks awesome!


----------



## x.miranda (Aug 7, 2007)

I love this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's gorgeous!


----------



## Moxy (May 26, 2008)

I love this!! So sweet.


----------



## Mac_Wendy (May 27, 2008)

lovely xxx


----------



## Honey Flash (May 30, 2008)

I love the tutorial I'll have to give it a go one of these days. By the way you're very pretty. 

P.S. What (contact) lenses are u wearing?


----------



## Brittni (May 30, 2008)

You have suchhh pretty eyes and that hair color looks really good on you! Lovely job!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (May 30, 2008)

Wow that final look is so fierce! SO HOT


----------



## cuiran (May 31, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 9, 2012)

very pretty


----------

